# 2 day harvest results



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on the shooting I heard on Monday I expected higher numbers than this but there was very, very little shooting on Tuesday.

_"COLUMBUS, OH - Hunters checked 9,447 white-tailed deer during Ohio’s 2015 two-day deer-gun hunting season, Dec. 28-29, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR). The last time Ohio held a two-day December deer-gun season was in 2012 with 14,365 deer harvested. That year, the season was held on a weekend and accounted for just more than 6 percent of the entire deer harvest. This year’s two-day season total is projected to account for slightly more than 5 percent of all deer harvested." _


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually not too bad considering, herd size, weather, and it was a Mon, Tues.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! Those are some high numbers considering.
In this area, I heard a total of 7 shots on Monday. All a good ways off and three of those were the notorious rapid fire.
Tues. I heard three. One fairly close and the other two from a distance.
Not very much shooting at all compared to usual for this area.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I added one to the total. I heard 0 shots Monday morning and one in the evening in Muskingum County.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunted Monday at Wayne National and heard a lot of shooting. Come to find out the Amish were all over down there doing deer drives. I thought good that will get the deer moving. Well the Amish came by me driving, I didn't see any deer when they came by. Didn't feel real good after that and as I thought didn't see any deer. I think they were doing a lot of shooting at tails and not deer. Talked to a couple other guys hunting and they didn't see anything either. Going to go out a couple days for muzzleloader then done for deer this year. C'mon ice.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I shot my buck Tuesday afternoon and my buddy I was with shot one, but we didn't find it. Not a lot of shooting by us, Butler County.


----------

